# Pls comment on proposed venting scheme



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I'm the GC and have not yet hired the plumber, so am asking here about vent routings.

A small house with two shower-only baths, laundry, and kitchen will be built new, and the design has no good stacking or wet-wall arrangements. 

It is a tight design, space-wise, and there are things going on with wall cavity space and electrical boxes that are sort of driving toward a routing of venting as shown in the attached pic.

The image shows the house with its first-floor walls, but not second floor walls or floor framing. Venting collects into attic, where a single 3" is desired to exit roof.

Please comment on this scheme. Thanks.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah it's fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Your venting looks fine. Why 1 1/2" on the kitchen sink waste? Go with 2".

Looks good.

Keith


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Your venting looks fine. Why 1 1/2" on the kitchen sink waste? Go with 2".
> 
> Looks good. Keith


I agree with the 2" kitchen sink drain.
After seeing what teenage girls & well women in general wash down the sink IMO install 2" drains on the bath sinks/showers as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Why are you doing the plumbing contractors work?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Why are you doing the plumbing contractors work?


OP said he has not hired a Plumber yet.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

griz said:


> OP said he has not hired a Plumber yet.


That does not answer my question.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

What matters? He is an engineer, most engineers enjoy making drawings and calculating things out. This is a forum for contractors, and self employed people with a few employees on it. People have questions...they get answers.

Mike


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Plumbing Contractor does not design the DWV system.
He installs per plans.

Usually on custom work he gets to make the design work.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

griz said:


> Plumbing Contractor does not design the DWV system.
> He installs per plans.


That's news to me, I guess all those plumbing systems I designed to correct mistakes made by the engineers should be torn out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Never said to tear them out.

You just have to make them work after they're designed.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

griz said:


> Never said to tear them out.
> 
> You just have to make them work after they're designed.:thumbsup:


This is why engineers should leave the design to the people that can actually size them correctly, instead of presuming they can do it themselves. I once received a set of prints that called for an 8 inch stack for the kitchen waste on a 21 story building.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Architects & Engineers draw the stuff.

The rest of us make it work.

Although, in my experience Engineers are pretty down to earth and easy to work with to solve problems. They evidently do not have a semester preaching they are never wrong.:whistling


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

griz said:


> I agree with the 2" kitchen sink drain.
> After seeing what teenage girls & well women in general wash down the sink IMO install 2" drains on the bath sinks/showers as well.:thumbsup:


Where Im at 2" is code.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Why are you doing the plumbing contractors work?


I'll agree with that criticism as far as pipe sizing, but it certainly doesn't hurt to try to frame with the plumbing in mind. If that's done right, you can leave your sawzall in the truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'll agree with that criticism as far as pipe sizing, but it certainly doesn't hurt to try to frame with the plumbing in mind. If that's done right, you can leave your sawzall in the truck. :thumbsup:



We usually installed the waste and vent loops first, and then the carpenters framed around them.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> We usually installed the waste and vent loops first, and then the carpenters framed around them.


I've never seen it done that way, though it does make some sense. OTOH, at least around here many additions and small houses are built without detailed prints, and giving the plumber free rein prior to framing could lead to some pretty bizarre situations. :laughing:


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I can and have read the code and size drains and vents, but will defer to the plumber's knowledge and experience when the time comes. And the time will come as we begin to frame. This is a tentative plan, but it will get just about cut in stone when the sawdust starts flying.

The floorframe plan shows headed-off boxouts where needed to accommodate the toilet and shower drains where needed. I hate to see structure cut.

Kitchen sink has DW but cannot have grinder due to type of septic system that has been engineered. Applicable code says 2" drain with 1.5" vent is OK.

I want to get the scheme pretty well worked out by the time we are framing, because we can readily bore joists and studs for the few multi-bay cross-framing runs we'll have, pre-stuff the pipe to minimize the couplings. Have worked this way with drains and vents with plumbers before, and things worked out just fine.

And Mr Killer, your kind remarks are greatly appreciated. But I gotta ask. If you are into commercial high rise work, what is the point of looking in and chiming in on a little nothing like this?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

UpNorth, I agree with you re: killer. It seems a bit strange, many tradesmen here are upposed to the designer pre-planning anything that relates to their trade but they ***** and moan when that pre-planning isn't done. 

When I design a house I design in both the plumbing and ducting systems. It seems to me that insuring proper duct and plumbing chases is important and part of my job. Apparently you feel the same way. You know that the very same guys who tell you not to design their trade are the ones who will be telling you that it's your fault when the system doesn't fit and install properly the way you designed the building.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

thom said:


> UpNorth, I agree with you re: killer. It seems a bit strange, many tradesmen here are upposed to the designer pre-planning anything that relates to their trade but they ***** and moan when that pre-planning isn't done.
> 
> When I design a house I design in both the plumbing and ducting systems. It seems to me that insuring proper duct and plumbing chases is important and part of my job. Apparently you feel the same way. You know that the very same guys who tell you not to design their trade are the ones who will be telling you that it's your fault when the system doesn't fit and install properly the way you designed the building.


I would vastly prefer that they not waste their time and get me involved in the planning stage, engineers have no clue how fittings work, or what fittings are required where, and tend to overcompensate for vents and undercompensate for waste, thinking they are one in the same. If I know the layout I can then plan the joist placement so that they do not have to be drilled in order to install the waste piping, or in the case of a high rise I can size it to minimize the number of stacks, thus minimizing the floor penetrations. This is construction, not rocket surgery.


----------

